# Getting ready for divorce. Need a good workout



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Im 44 Male

Need to get back and shape and work out. I used to do alot of cardio and running and I want to do that again.

But I need to incorporate some weight training as well. Im not very good at that so was looking for some kind of workout advice

Thanks


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

There are so many different approaches to weight training, what works for one person sometimes doesn't work for another. One piece of advice I will give you that in my experience yields noticeable results quickly, work out by time instead of reps. What that means is instead of doing 10 reps of an exercise do it for thirty seconds, you can buy a little egg timer to use. It's a great way to give you a nice toned body and because you will be using lighter weights it's not as punishing as heavy weight training is on your body.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I did the P90X3 video series, but did the "mass schedule" because it incorporated more weights and worked with my limited time in the morning. The video did a fair job at general conditioning. I also threw in some running and started the 5X5 stronglifts program, which I'm still doing. The stronglifts is a good way for a beginner to start weight lifting. I got help at my gym from a trainer that works there to help with proper form for lifting. 

What are your goals? Are you trying to generally condition yourself, build muscle, or lose weight? Whatever you do, proper diet is the key to reaching your goal. For gaining muscle you need an excess of calories, specifically protein. To lose weight you'd cut overall calories. Myfitnesspal is great for getting a relatively precise calorie estimate. 

StrongLifts 5x5: The Simplest Workout To Get Stronger


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

That look promising. I will def check it out


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Start slowly with lighter weights and work thru the entire range of motion. It is very important to make sure your joints are functioning properly. Taking it slow gives your body time to adjust. If you haven't worked out for a while you will be plenty sore. There is no reason for a 40+ year old man to jump into some body building workout until you have everything moving properly. You might also start off with a basic whole body workout of about 10 exercises focusing on the major muscle groups before expanding your workout to target specific areas. Then depending on what you want to accomplish do light weights with more reps to tone. Heavier weights with fewer reps to bulk up. Alternate parts of the body on different days. Do not work your arms two straight days for instance.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in the country so I do take a different approach.... chopping wood, carrying the wood (properly),

fishnet and rocks flipped over a strong tree limb can work all areas at certain angles.

Carrying items in wheelbarrow backwards is good. Hiking a steep terrain is good.

I work out to the Rocky IV soundtrack for personal reasons.... may not be your vibe.

Music does help.... sometimes I use classic Ozzy, Rush, Metallica.

The mental component is the key, what works for you. Always add in the old school push ups and sit ups.

Start at 10-12 each daily, add one each day. Yeah sounds trivial but after a month or two.... yeah


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I've done P90X...the original one a couple times and it works fine with modifications...some exercises are kind of outdated and bad for your shoulders. The new DVDs are probably better but I get bored doing the same tapes over and over.

But I really recommend HIIT/Tabata training and a suspension and pulley system. Its just very efficient and works faster than anything else I've ever done.

Really fun suggestion to get started (I bought this for my husband and my whole family plays almost everyday). You can play by yourself and it mixes it up. The game comes with a full set of bodyweight exercises and you can buy the cards for dumbbells and your suspension system too. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z4PPMKO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01

http://www.amazon.com/WOSS-Titan-Ma...8&qid=1449010120&sr=1-4&keywords=woss+trainer

http://www.amazon.com/Suspension-St..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0CK1T9E7ZQ4W077PXH0H

Amazon.com : Dumbbell Exercise Cards by Strength Stack 52. Dumbbell Workout Playing Card Game. Video Instructions Included. Perfect for Training with Adjustable Dumbbell Free Weight Sets and Home Gym Fitness. : Sports & Outdoors

Oh, also there's a couple really good phone apps for HIIT and Tabata if you don't want to buy anything...they're free. One is Circuit Training Assistant.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Are you looking to add some muscle? If so a lot of running/cardio will hinder this. What kind of experience do you have with lifting weights?


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

None


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> None


Unless you're fat, don't waste your time with cardio.

Do the stronglifts 5x5 program @Bananapeel suggested.

You'll see dramatic results in three months especially being a newbie.


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

ok that's what im gonna do then. I do have a few extra lbs around my gut but other than that ...

IM 6 foot 183 lbs


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> I've done P90X...the original one a couple times and it works fine with modifications...some exercises are kind of outdated and bad for your shoulders. The new DVDs are probably better but I get bored doing the same tapes over and over.
> 
> But I really recommend HIIT/Tabata training and a suspension and pulley system. Its just very efficient and works faster than anything else I've ever done.
> 
> ...



Is the pulley system supposed to work with the card games? Interested in this but just confused and not familiar with tabata system or the stack 52 games. 

Also....when you see it works really fast, are you referring to toning, getting stronger? 

I had lung surgery two months ago and cancer treatment last year. Before the cancer i was getting really strong just basically lifting weights, and in between the first cancer treatment and the lung cancer (was able to get about 9 good months in) i was getting really strong again. 

i am a smaller guy, about 150 lbs, but the strength and definition was noticeable--lots of comments, and looks (now that i am divorced), and now after 8-9 weeks out of commission I am practically starting over again. 

I am 44 years old btw.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Each card is an exercise. You can buy cards for a variety of workouts...body weight, dumbbells, kettlebells, suspension system (this would work with the straps that I linked), etc.

So each day, you use the cards to switch up your workout. You decide what you're doing...ie weights...then you take the weight card deck, shuffle em up and deal out your workout for the day. 

I like them because its different everyday and you get a really, really well rounded workout. Also, we compete in my house with the cards so its just fun.

When I say it works fast...its because using HIIT/Tabata interval training is simply very effective and faster than most workouts (google it). 

I use it for both cardio and strength training...it just depends what exercises you do on the intervals. You can switch up a cardio-type exercise with a dumbbell exercise on the next interval. You just have to follow the clock and switch up at the end of the interval to keep your heart rate high.

If you use the cards, you can also just do a complete strength workout. They're just a tool so that you can change up your workout each day so that you don't get bored doing the same exercises over and over. I also find that the more I switch up, the less prone to repetitive use injuries I am. I got edema once doing P90x and tore my shoulder up doing cohen curls. I haven't had one injury since I started with HIIT training and my husband loves them and he hates workout tapes (he doesn't like people telling him how to workout).

So its not really a change to the exercises you've always done...just different sequencing and timing. I'm not a gym person either. I find them expensive and inconvenient (cause I like to workout looking like a baglady and no one should have to see that) and I don't like waiting for equipment. So the cards allow me to have a really good workout with all my home equipment and they're cheap. The cards come with an RF code so you can scan with your phone and see the exercise in case you don't understand the form on the card diagram.

By the way, the funniest is when you try playing this game with friends when you're drunk. It hurts the next day but you can really get your beer muscles on.

I'm 45 and my husband is 55 so we're both older than you.


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Any advice on where to get used equipment? I looked at craigs list and cant find anything


----------



## evolver (Dec 3, 2013)

Scooby's Workshop | Home Fitness & Bodybuilding Workouts

This is my favorite site for weight lifting info. He isn't selling anything and he knows his stuff. I've been reading and following his guides for 2 years now. It's done wonders for my body, mood, and confidence.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a gym at work that is only $15 a month. i have access to it M-F from like 4 am to 8 pm, but usually (before my lung surgery) would just go down there mid morning when it wasnt busy and do a 20-25 min workout, shower and back to my desk. 

I need to get back into that but i have felt pretty low energy so just trying to work my way back. I was in great shape before my surgery (Sept 30) and feel like i have lost all my muscle mass; of course with just 1 1/2 lung left i need to work my lung function back up too, but very slowly.


----------

